# Favorite BBQ sauce recipe?



## Redflea (Jan 27, 2011)

We like 'em on the spicy side (not painful, just a nice, pleasant burn on the lips) and not too sweet.

Got any sauce recipes that fit that bill that we can try?  

Or a brand available nationally in store or online if you think it's particularly good.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 27, 2011)

50/50 Sweet Baby Rays and Reverend Marvin's.


----------



## Redflea (Jan 27, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> 50/50 Sweet Baby Rays and Reverend Marvin's.



Thanks...do you mean the regular or hot Reverend Marvin?  I'm assuming the hot...


----------



## Grillerator9000 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like taking Sweet Baby Ray's and mixing in some brown sugar, hot sauce (Louisiana hot sauce works great). I also mix in some white vinegar to give it that southern taste. It works really well with barbecue chicken and pork.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 28, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually just use regular SBR's, as the RM does have a little steam. If you really like it hot you might try the Hot SBR's. let me know what you think.


----------



## 2001Heel (Jan 28, 2011)

Is Reverend Marvin's available nationally in grocery stores, regionally, or simply online?


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 28, 2011)

2001Heel said:
			
		

> Is Reverend Marvin's available nationally in grocery stores, regionally, or simply online?



I think they are located in SC, but you could write the Reverend himself lizco@sc.rr.com and find out if it is available in any stores in your area.


----------



## 3 Olives (Jan 28, 2011)

You might want to try Blues Hog Tennessee Red or Bone Suckin' Sauce "Hot". Both are available at http://hawgeyesbbq.com/ The qt. of Blues Hog is slightly less money than the Bone Suckin' Sauce.


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like Fat Johnny's Bastardized Piedmont Sauce. It's pretty much the only sauce I put out with pulled pork (on the side). It's got some heat...especially if tasted alone but on pulled pork I think it's perfect. It's kind of thin though so if you're looking for a thick sauce for something like wet ribs this probably isn't it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2011)

Anybody who likes any version of Sweet Baby Rays have to have a loose nut going on somewhere. I could not get the pigs to eat that garbage. Best rib glaze base and table sauce available today is Texas Rib Rangers Spicy. Dont get the non spicy. Best chicken glaze and pushed pork finishing sauce comes from Headcountry Regular. Dont buy the Hot. The sign means whut it say. 

bigwheel


----------



## Redflea (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, bigwheel...but I wish you'd stop holding back.  ;-) 

Did some reading on Texas Rib Rangers and definitely looks like I'll have to try it as well.  The Spicy sounds right up our alley.  

Forgot to mention - our favorite bottled sauce to date is Simmie J's Hickory BBQ Sauce - Spicy.  Nice slow burn on the lips, not sticky sweet.  Available in local stores (as well as online), which is nice.  

http://www.simmiejs.com/index2.ivnu


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 29, 2011)

Try Jimbo's smoke house Blazin Rectums XXXX BBQ sauce. Mail order:
www.jimbofoods.net


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2011)

Well thanks for those sauce tips. Might go over there and snag some eval samples.


----------

